# Don't Hate Me..I was 10 Years Old When I Committed A Mortal Sin



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't remember exactly but does anyone remember the release date for thye 57 Nomad? I'm thinking I did this when I was around 10 or 11.

I still run and love this car.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I can't remember exactly but does anyone remember the release date for thye 57 Nomad? I'm thinking I did this when I was around 10 or 11.
> 
> I still run and love this car.


Mortal sin... There's a lot of sinners on this board Joe!!! Can I get an amen??? RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Mortal sin... There's a lot of sinners on this board Joe!!! Can I get an amen??? RM


Hallilullyah!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ahead of your time I'd say....*

That there is a 21st Century Rat Rod. Probably went like a bat out of hell in her day too, all white booted such as she is. No harm no foul... :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*and besides.....*

We all had our moments and will continue to until further notice!!! :hat:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Bob Beer's book says 1971 for the first year*

I buy a lot of junkyard lots and I have about 4-5 El Camino customs of the '57 Nomad. It's easily the most popular AFX mod I've seen. Nomads are my favorite AFX car. I like the '56 Bel Air as well. I wish the '53 Ford Pickup was a little better done.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Amen. Are those the rear pipes from a tjet Chaparral on the hood?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I meant to show you this one Joe. I used those same center pipes for a injector set up myself. Those do look like the Chapparal pipes. This one "was" a grey Falcon, still is partially...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> That there is a 21st Century Rat Rod. Probably went like a bat out of hell in her day too, all white booted such as she is. No harm no foul... :thumbsup:


You know these old white boots are better than the new sillycone's! I swear!! And this car is still a freaking rocket!!!!!!



tjd241 said:


> We all had our moments and will continue to until further notice!!! :hat:
> 
> Amazing how we all had the same kind of ideas 30 plus years ago!! Yes when I was 10 the year was 65.





Illinislotfan said:


> Amen. Are those the rear pipes from a tjet Chaparral on the hood?


Yes they are!!


And tjd241, you couldn't be me more right!!:thumbsup: Rat Rod 100 percent!! Unfortunatly I have a few of these type of cars.


Hilltop(bob?), that thing must cruize along just fine!! just look at those aerodynamics!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Mechanical Fuel Rejection*

Amen Joe,

I originally dedicated "model murdering" with the intent of attonement for "my" mortal sins against innocent toys. 

Those calliope stacks from a Chappy are truly a period adaptation...classic!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Amen Joe,
> 
> I originally dedicated "model murdering" with the intent of attonement for "my" mortal sins against innocent toys.
> 
> Those calliope stacks from a Chappy are truly a period adaptation...classic!


Ohh. Is that what that thread is? I'll have to check out some stuff.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Brother we have all sinned.


Here is my work truck.









And for the weekender









How about a rare color?









Can you feel the pain? Yes this is a real deal AFX.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I love em!!!!!!:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ohh. Is that what that thread is? I'll have to check out some stuff.


Bring munchies and beer with you...it goes on for ever and a day.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

It's O.K. man....it is O.K.

This whole thread makes me want to cut up a Nomad now.

Bob...Just say No...Mad...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> It's O.K. man....it is O.K.
> 
> This whole thread makes me want to cut up a Nomad now.
> 
> Bob...Just say No...Mad...zilla



Do I dare dare you?? Hmm??

Bill I was lost in that thread for a while. Good stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Do I dare dare you?? Hmm??
> 
> Bill I was lost in that thread for a while. Good stuff.:thumbsup:






























Well I did get this Dash body in 55 Nomad Form from Ed but, de-Nomaded it and started this. It is sitting in waiting for its turn on the to do someday rack now.

Bob...Hmm maybe a 57 & 55 pickup pair?...zilla


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I had more fun blowing up hot wheels with firecrackers and watching a flaming magnatraction roll around my track until it melted than just about anything else as a kid. Why you anyone want to be sorry about that?  No 8 year old in his right mind is thinking "i'd better take care of this, it might be worth some money".

You have been redeemed my son!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Well I did get this Dash body in 55 Nomad Form from Ed but, de-Nomaded it and started this. It is sitting in waiting for its turn on the to do someday rack now.
> 
> Bob...Hmm maybe a 57 & 55 pickup pair?...zilla


Have at it bro!! It's wanting your hands all over it. I can feel it!!



martybauer31 said:


> I had more fun blowing up hot wheels with firecrackers and watching a flaming magnatraction roll around my track until it melted than just about anything else as a kid. Why you anyone want to be sorry about that?  No 8 year old in his right mind is thinking "i'd better take care of this, it might be worth some money".
> 
> You have been redeemed my son!


Hahahaha!! I have about 5 or 6 tracks that are melted where the flaming cars died!!!

I can't wait to pull out my original car boxes tomorow. I only have newer stuff out. Ad a few choice classics.

I have quite a few of them needing Bill's kind of help.

My original 2 which I still have are in baaaad shape. But looking at what bill can do, i'm thinking they all can be saved!


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

I must confess.. I too have sinned..


http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2990514480050960210tKNYqB
CJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

CJ53 said:


> I must confess.. I too have sinned..
> 
> 
> http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2990514480050960210tKNYqB
> CJ




Haha I freaking love it!! It spread like a plague!

Nice job by the way! Real sharp:thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

add me to the brotherhood. i have an orange Nomad like that. i still remember doing it... i tried to cover the roof with fabric and use it as a tonneau cover. wasn't there a magazine article somewhere about that back in the day?

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I recall correctly, it was one of Aurora's hop up hints...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Work In Progress*

Nuther Dave sent me this partial Nomad. Somebody had started on it. The body had a cracked fender, some faded blue spots, etc.. ND gave me a few ideas on the rear window, from the one he had built. Just needed a little TLC to finish it up...RM
P.S. My apologies for the dust, but it is a shop


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Relax, we all chopped some of them. I totaled out the Batmobile and a few Torinos from the day. Just wish I had pix of them now. They looked great back them and ran! At least I think they did.  rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

CTSV OWNER said:


> Brother we have all sinned.
> 
> 
> Here is my work truck.
> ...


In 1971 @ the age of 15 I had the choice of the brown Nomad or the lime green w/ metallic green stripe.Guess what my choice was ?!

Neal:dude:


----------

